# Germany's Next Topmodel - The Best of Mandy Bork (97x)



## IcyCold (23 Mai 2009)

*Mandy ist ein wahrer Superfeger und am Ende Platz 2!!! Hier Ihre Bilder!!!​*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Katzun (23 Mai 2009)

sie ist unglaublich hübsch und für den catwalk geboren.
vielen dank für die nette hommage an mandy:thumbup:


----------



## Glubberer123 (23 Mai 2009)

wunderschön!


----------



## swen (23 Mai 2009)

Tolle Fotos !!!


----------



## aloistsche (23 Mai 2009)

tolle zusammenstellung


----------



## Solid_Snake (23 Mai 2009)

Super! Danke


----------



## Tokko (23 Mai 2009)

Dankeschön für Mandy.


----------



## General (24 Mai 2009)

Ihr hätte ich auch den ersten Platz gewünscht 

 für deine Pics


----------



## astrosfan (24 Mai 2009)

Die Brille ist lustig 
:thx: für die Zusammenfassung :thumbup:


----------



## yoshiki (3 Juni 2009)

super klasse Sammlung


----------



## hansens (5 Juni 2009)

Danke! Ich hoffe ja, daß man in Zukunft noch mehr von ihr sehen wird!


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2009)

... Wir sind Bork. Widerstand ist zwecklos. ...
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## cwilly (11 Juli 2009)

Für mich war Mandy Nr. 1!


----------



## SabineC (12 Juli 2009)

Hübsche Frauen


----------



## Rolli (12 Juli 2009)

Schöner Mix DANKE


----------



## sexyhexy (12 Juli 2009)

Schade dass die Staffel wieder vorbei ist!


----------



## zan4eva (12 Juli 2009)

is ja supa


----------



## Samilü (14 Juli 2009)

Für mich die schönste der Models aus diesem Jahr, schade das es nicht mehr Bilder sind.


----------



## humvee09 (3 Sep. 2009)

Dankeschön


----------



## walder78 (3 Sep. 2009)

Wirklich schöne Bilder. Mal sehen was die nächste Staffel so bringt.


----------



## benedikt (24 Sep. 2009)

ein super-girl.


----------



## Baxxxton (19 Nov. 2015)

hammer, vielen dank


----------



## skater07 (19 Nov. 2015)

immer noch eine der besten !


----------



## tomcatlox (19 Nov. 2015)

:thx:

Super sexy.


----------

